# MK7 Golf 1.8 TSi Dyno Results?



## Dominar (May 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone put a stock MK7 Golf 1.8 TSi through some dyno runs to see what's the actual whp/tq we're getting out of it from the factory? I've searched a bit and cannot seem to find much.


----------



## espo92 (Mar 20, 2012)

Getting a run in stock on 93 octane before testing my jb1 next Wednesday.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

I dont know how accurate it is, but i recall seeing a stock dyno APR posted from a Jetta TSI and it appeared to make 175 at the wheels which i guess would mean this engine is a little underrated.


----------



## Z06jerry (May 29, 2006)

MK7_JSW said:


> I dont know how accurate it is, but i recall seeing a stock dyno APR posted from a Jetta TSI and it appeared to make 175 at the wheels which i guess would mean this engine is a little underrated.


MK7_JSW, I think you posted the Crank dyno chart. I believe this is the correct APR WHP dyno chart showing 151 at the wheels on 87 AKI.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Z06jerry said:


> MK7_JSW, I think you posted the Crank dyno chart. I believe this is the correct APR WHP dyno chart showing 151 at the wheels on 87 AKI.


My apologies, thanks for clarification as it did not clearly state whp or crank. Good info, damn that apr tune seems so tempting, I really want that extra hp and scared of vw reliability and warranty issues. I'm going to have to wait.


----------



## Z06jerry (May 29, 2006)

MK7_JSW, The APR 87 AKI tune looks very tempting, a nice performance bump while still running regular fuel, and not as much hurt to the driveline. Mine is an Automatic, I'm trying to confirm the current torque rating of the AISIN TF60SN-09G transmission that is apparently used in the GSW. Older versions of this tranny where only rated for 280 nm which equates to approx 206 lb ft. The RossTech website shows a rating of 350 nm (258 lb ft), so hopefully thats the current correct info. Would also be interested in the torque rating of the manual GSW tranny. Is yours an auto or a stick?

** edit ** just saw your sig lists manual.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2016)

Here are my baseline numbers from my 2016 Golf with tip-tronic. Just flashed the APR Stage 1 Saturday, so I will get numbers for that soon:


----------

